# Coffee or Tea



## thatjuiceguy (Jul 28, 2013)

Which do you prefer? Coffee or Tea?


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

coffee for sure


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

Between the two - tea. But I prefer water. :happy:


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

I like both but coffee upsets my stomach sometimes. Oh and the headaches too.


----------



## thatjuiceguy (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm all about the coffee! Me: Coffee just black med/grande/20oz Her: Would you like room? Me: (Thinking.. room for what? I said black) Yeah for more coffee i'm not paying for air! fill it up! - Smile - There's lots of water in coffee PrimroseMind


----------



## punkwok (Jul 29, 2013)

really dark strong coffee with chocolate is my favorite. In the summer I like to drink blueberry green tea though, mostly because I love the smell/color.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

Really wish you'd have had caffeinated, carbonated beverage as an option.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Neither. I hate both. If only hot chocolate was an option ;_; but bleh <.<


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Right now, I drink coffee; but, if I had the chance, I'd drink tea.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I love both NOW. I used to be a die hard coffee fan, but now I love jasmine green tea


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Tea. I like the taste of both but coffee makes me have a panic attack so I'm not allowed to drink it anymore (except for decaf).


----------



## Nojz (Jul 23, 2013)

Coffee. Tea always just tastes like hot water to me.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Tea with lemon and honey, please. (no coffee... it's too bitter)


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Tea. I like the taste of both but coffee makes me have a panic attack so I'm not allowed to drink it anymore (except for decaf).


Yes. You don't want your enemies giving you a heart attack easily with scare tactics under the influence of coffee. X D


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

I will amend my previous post:

I would love some thai tea right now...with a curry please.


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

The coffee would really screw up my sleep schedule!! Lol, showing my judgerness


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I voted both, because I could mostly :laughing:

Mostly I prefer black tea though, and If I had to gave a ratio it would be 4 cups of black tea to 1 cup of black coffee. The tea I drink everyday though, 4 cups, without fail.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I only drink herbal tea. I hate caffeinated tea and coffee unless it's in an ice cap from tim hortons


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Nojz said:


> Coffee. Tea always just tastes like hot water to me.


Agreed.

Also, I need coffee to poop.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

Between the two, tea. Just because I don't like coffee.
I don't drink a lot of tea either


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I love coffee, but I gotta have my










-ZDD


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Coffee smells and tastes revolting. Tea by far.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

tea tastes amazing and coffee doesn't:tongue:


----------



## GloriousUprightSnail (Jul 29, 2013)

Coffee without a doubt


----------



## Gables (Jan 6, 2012)

coffee black


----------



## DarkHurt (Jul 15, 2013)

Coffee!! Black, white, sugar, no sugar, columbian, whatever! Any flavor any shape or form coffee destroys tea. Tea??!! I can't believe tea got so many votes!


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

one cup of coffee in the morning, six to eight 15 oz cups of strong black tea, switching to decaf about 6 PM. I have had some very good coffee in the past - Louisiana style, but not at my place. Just blah American blend. I prefer tea, coffee just out of habit with breakfast.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Both are pretty great, but tea is lighter.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I like tea more but I've been drinking a lot of coffee because of work.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't drink either, but I like the taste of coffee and not at all the taste of tea.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

If I don't drink coffee every morning, my head starts to ache. Tea doesn't help.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

PrimroseMind said:


> Between the two - tea. But I prefer water. :happy:


With that statement plus your username, clearly you are one of those health nuts.

I too take evening primrose oil. Helps me concentrate better 

EDIT - I'm surprised tea went beyond matching the number of votes for coffee, I thought coffee would have been the clear winner which could be bad news for health statistics...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I like both...good to try the different varieties of teas and coffees.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

HandiAce said:


> With that statement plus your username, clearly you are one of those health nuts.
> 
> I too take evening primrose oil. Helps me concentrate better
> 
> EDIT - I'm surprised tea went beyond matching the number of votes for coffee, I thought coffee would have been the clear winner which could be bad news for health statistics...


My friend, you just might be mistaking. Nope, I'm no health nut. I'm interested in health but not to the point where people would think I'm a nut about it.  I don't take evening primrose oil but from what google says, it seems like a good thing to use, so you're probably one of those health nuts that you speak of. ...

I like to think of water as the purest form of drinkable liquid. And that's why I prefer it.   

Yeah, I thought coffee would win too. 

Cheers!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I like both. 








I drink a lot of this tea. I buy big boxes because I go through it fast. I try avoid coffee. I used to smoke and a coffee and a cigarette go so well together for me. It open temptation to buy a pack of smokes and then I start eating junk because I want a cigarette and food occupies my mouth over a cigarette. Meanwhile, I'm English and I've been drinking tea since I was a baby out of my baby bottle. I think I'm immune to caffeine. I needed to stay up late cramming for exams and a friend gave me a couple caffeine pills. I passed out anyway. Out of curiosity, I took 7 caffeine pills but I didn't feel any different and went to sleep just fine that night. So then I tried eliminating caffeine from my system by not drinking tea, coffee or chocolate or caffeinated drinks. I still didn't feel any different. I guess tea from infancy will do that.


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

Coffee is one of my favorite things about life. <3


----------



## Icchavati (Aug 4, 2013)

Tea. Especially Masala chai.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

need coffee, but I enjoy tea more.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

it is always teatime with me


----------

